# Please see 2nd Pen Mill Group buy



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

I started another pen mill group buy. please see the thread 2 Pen Mill group buy to order.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 16, 2008)

After seeing the quality of the mill kits, I would take another 10-20 heads.
Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## TowMater (Jan 16, 2008)

Johnnie, 

Are you saying the heads are good or bad I can't tell?

Todd


----------



## rherrell (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> After seeing the quality of the mill kits, I would take another 10-20 heads.
> Thanks, Johnnie



What do you do, throw them away when they get dull?


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 16, 2008)

I found them to be good and when they get dull, I will put them in a box and spend an hour or so sharpening them all at once. It's a pain in the *** to have to stop what I'm doing and have to sharpen the 2 I have. This way I always have plenty of sharp heads and don't have to change heads for different tube sizes. I will make life as easy as possible for me, in other words, I'm lazy. [8D] Reminds me, it's almost nap time again. 
I found that I can get 4 for the same price 1 would cost me here and they are the same thing. I checked them on the rockwell scale and they are very close to the ones I bought locally for too much.
 Todd, if they were bad, I would have thrown them out and would not want anymore.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 16, 2008)

OK! Good answer!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

Rick, I got 20 heads in the last buy. I went through all the pen catalogs a couple of years ago, and that is how many different sizes of tubes there are for pen kits. that is if you consider 7mm and J the same size etc. which I do. I made pilots in all these sizes for myself but wanted heads for all of them. I am also lazy. so for about $80 I have pen mills for every tube size I may run across. But even if you don't make a pilot for every size of tube, it would be nice to have a head for all the pilots in the set, 7mm,8mm,3/8, and 10mm. so ordering a set and 3 heads will allow you to keep a head on every pilot.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 16, 2008)

I would be interested in 5 pen mills


----------



## Timbo (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd be interested in 5-10 mills.


----------



## penhead (Jan 16, 2008)

I would also be interested in 5-10 mills...
could you refresh my memory on the cost each..
thanks..!


----------



## MDWine (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm probably in for a few myself, as well as a couple of pen kits.


----------



## jeff (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd take 5 more mill heads.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 16, 2008)

Daniel we would be good for 5 heads.

Mike & Linda


----------



## ElMostro (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd be in for 5-10 heads.


----------



## BruceK (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd like to pick up 5 more head also


----------



## fritz64 (Jan 16, 2008)

i would like 5 heads also fritz64


----------



## opfoto (Jan 16, 2008)

Daniel,

Count me in for 5 more heads.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

Here are the prices.
total prices on mills are.
Pen Mill set $11.97 compare at $35.95 plus shipping
Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.49 compare at $12.95 plus
Pilot For 7mm tube $1.60 no comparison
Pilot For 8mm tube $2.05 no comparison
Pilot For 3/8" tube $2.79 no comparison
Pilot For 10mm tube $3.01 no comparison
7mm pen mill $4.93 Compare at $16.50 plus shipping
8mm pen mill $5.47 no comparison
3/8" pen mill $6.21 no comparison
10mm pen mill $6.39 no comparison

All mills come with a head, pilots do not. 
a set is a cutter head, 7mm,8mm, 3/8, and 10mm pilot, and wrench.
All heads and mills also come with a wrench.

All orders are charged a total $5.04 for Postage, pay pal fee of $0.30, and the resulting 14 cent 2.9% pay pal transaction fee on that amount.


----------



## cwasil (Jan 16, 2008)

Count me in for 5 more heads


----------



## panini (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd be interested in some ..


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

O.K I started a second group buy. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32322
this one I will keep open for one week.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

I went ahead and sent totals to anyone in this thread that I had a good idea what they wanted. I will post a list of who I ahve in the other thread. I will be keeping this buy open for a week so no need to rush with payments.


----------



## CharlesSharp (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd like to get in for 2 sets.


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like to be in for:

1 set
2 heads

Thanks,
roy99664


----------



## Jeff-in-Indiana (Jan 18, 2008)

six heads for me ... thanks ...


----------

